# BeyerDynamic Headphones



## kai840 (Apr 28, 2012)

Does any1 here owns any of the Headphone manufatcured by BeyerDynamics ...in need of some Gud reviews of its premium models !!!


----------



## kai840 (Apr 29, 2012)

Any1.....


----------



## Sarath (Apr 29, 2012)

Google it. I know of only one person who bought a Bey in this forum and can't recollect his name.


----------



## tkin (Apr 29, 2012)

This guy got a beyerdynamic: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/members/21184.html

BD has a store in Bangalore: *asia-pacific-india.beyerdynamic.com/distributors/worldwide.html?id=99&user_distributors_pi2[country][]=IND&user_distributors_pi2[country_filter][]=0&submit_ie=1&user_distributors_pi2[submit]=Find

They used to have a store in kolkata as well, but it closed.


----------



## d3p (Apr 30, 2012)

You can also check with Golcha IT, S P Road, Bangalore. I know, they also deals with Beyer Dynamic unofficially.


----------



## kai840 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey frnds thx a lot I am trying to contact that person ,is he from NCR . thx a lot btw. do u also know any1 who owns a headph. of Ultrafone?


----------



## Sarath (Apr 30, 2012)

^ tkin mentioned in his thread already that  "Nightmare" owns one. See the link above.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 30, 2012)

IIRC SIDDHARTH.BEAM also has beyro's HP.


----------

